# Emotional eating



## claire1 (Oct 15, 2002)

Hello,I have not written on the boards in years... I have been struggling with IBS, predominantly bloating, for years and have led a life that has been very compromised by these symptoms. The emotional struggles have felt monumental. I am going to start an elimination diet on Monday. I have actually never done a true elimination diet, all planned out and everything. I feel nervous--somehow it seems so difficult to do the diet. I have been struggling with eating disorders since age 15, which is when the IBS started too... I think they are very interlinked, as I always felt like I had this huge stomach even though the rest of me was so skinny. It was years before I understood that bloating was not fat. Anyway, it's been a roller coaster of starving and bingeing and food addictions... I am just writing to vent and to ask for support in this next step that I'm taking. I so much want to be well--so I have to try this.Love,Claire


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Claire - well I immediately warm to you cos my impossible but very much loved middle child is a Clare (spelt the Irish way) - listen - I think you are a brave lady - you have obviously struggled with some demons (can totally relate there) and seem realistic about them too - which seems a healthy sign. Of course you'll get loads of support on this forum - have you got some support out there in the "real" world too - I would say thats important too - help you stay on course.I've always had issues with food too - well I suppose I still have - having been always slim - I'm now overweight (largely due to the medication I'm on - but thats no excuse - I know) - I admire your willpower. How are you going to stay on track - keep a food diary or summat?Keep in touch here - and let us know your progress - I, for one, will be supporting you all the way.Take careSue xxx


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Claire;The best way to make yourself accountable is to post here often. You can get the support from us and see your happenings in black and white. There's nothing like seeing it in writing!







It sounds like you have everything organized and planned out. If your main problem is bloating, an elimination diet could be just the thing. It might be easy to find things that trigger an onset of bloat. Don't be disappointed if you pinpoint foods, and eliminate them, see some improvement, but it all doesn't go away. It seems some of us are destined to be natural bloaters. My sister is this thin person, but as soon as she puts something in her stomach, she bloats. It's not a huge bloat, but definitely there. If you are trying to work on trigger foods for other symptoms, that won't be as easy, because if you eat something one time, and it brings on symptoms, it doesn't necessarily mean it is a trigger food. If you ate the same thing consistently and it brought on triggers every single time, then you can count that as a trigger food and eliminate it.Let us know how you're doing!! Glad you posted!


----------



## claire1 (Oct 15, 2002)

Dear Sue & J,Thank you for your support! This is Day 7 of the diet. I haven't found relief from this, at least not yet. I appreciate your taking the time to say hi and offer support. I'm not giving up!Love,Claire


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Give it time - terrible old cliche I know but "Rome Wasn't Built in a Day" - power to you for sticking with it Claire.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hang in there, Claire! If nothing else, you'll find trigger foods that really bother you. Just take it slow, and be proud of yourself for what you've accomplished. It is not an easy thing you are attempting to do. Watch for danger signs with your eating disorders. I'm sure you know them well! Keep coming here; we're here for ya! Anytime!!


----------

